# Back from San Juan



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Wanted to tell everyone who helped me out, thank you! We hunted 6 days hard, before the sun was up until visibility was lost to darkness. We saw 2 bears spot and stalk style. One was good, but couldn't get on him. Had one small sow we saw on the bait. We didn't have 1 other bear hit the bait during day light hours. Although I didn't get a bear for some reason I am not upset. I got to see some cool country and spend time with my dad. I also remembered all the things about my family and that i need to make the time I have with them count. My kids are getting older. Being away from them for 6 days will remind you what the most precious things in life are. Thanks again!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Too cool!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds like the experience was a success!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Too bad you didn't get a bear, but I respect your perspective. It makes for a great experience, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on what sounds like a successful hunt whether a harvest was made or not. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I kinda regret not getting with you before you headed down. A lot of the bear we seen the week I was down there were all on one little dry hillside, a place easy to overlook because at first glance it didn't look like good bear habitat. But there was a buck brush looking plant on that ridge in bloom with small pinkish blossoms the bear couldn't get enough of. We'd run bear off that hillside with our dogs every day but by evening there would be another bear or two out there feeding.

It's quite possible by the time your season opened and you got down there the bloom would have been over and the bear would've moved on, but at least it would have given you another place to look...


Sounds like you had a good time regardless which in the end is the main point of going.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

No worries Kevin, thanks for the help.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

There is a lot of the hunt still left. I hope you can make another trip down there.


----------

